# Database Discussions > MySQL >  Latest Version of MySql

## duraibabu

Can any one tell me what is the lastest released version (not a alpha or beta version) of MYSQL?


Does released version of MySql5.0 (not a alpha or beta version) available for project use?


Thanx 

DuraI.

----------


## greenman

MySQL 4.0.20 is the latest stable release as of 8/8/2004. MySQL 4.1.x is still beta, and MySQL 5.x is alpha.

----------


## duraibabu

Hi Greenman,

Thank you for your reply.


DuraI.

----------


## greenman

MySQL 4.1 is now in gamma (which means it's almost a production release!)

----------


## greenman

For those interested, MySQL 4.1 is now a production release.

----------

